# Best Bases out there?



## chefinblue (Nov 13, 2010)

So cost/volume ordering issues aside and dealing just with quality and lack of SLS/too many chemicals, etc. what's the best made base out there? So far I'm looking at all of the usual suspects but would love to hear everyone's opinions.

Thanks!

-Chef


----------



## TaoJonz (Nov 13, 2010)

I like Wisteria Lane for goat base....it's amazing


----------



## chefinblue (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks, I'll check it out


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 13, 2010)

TaoJonz said:
			
		

> I like Wisteria Lane for goat base....it's amazing


Wisteria Lane here too.


----------



## Joni342 (Nov 17, 2010)

The only place I've gotten my bases is Candlewic.  I have nothing to compare to, so I'm open to switching!  Does anyone else like the Candlewic bases?


----------



## chefinblue (Nov 19, 2010)

Btw, I found out this week that SFIC (http://www.sficcorp.com/) supplies to the following companies:


www.soapies-supplies.com/shop/            AZ
www.wisterialane.com                           CA
www.oakcourtcreations.com                   IL
www.bodysongllc.com                            NC
www.farnhamsoaps.com                         VA
www.brambleberry.com                          WA


 If you have a tax id # and can order SFIC's min. but if not then at least you know all of the places above are pretty much selling the same m&p bases from the same supplier.


----------



## llineb (Nov 23, 2010)

I have to agree!!!!  Wisteria Lane rocks!  I buy their hard as milled soap.  It's lathers like cold process and I leave it out all the time in humid Nashville and it never gets water beads on it.  I have tried every other white base out there b/c I didn't want to pay the shipping on it but nothing compared to this base.  I bite the bullet and order the 50lb box and pay the $50 dollars for shipping.  Love it!




			
				soapbuddy said:
			
		

> TaoJonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

